# Custom heated seats



## indyfiero2m4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a 2011 Canadian Cruze Eco. My previous car had heated seats and I miss them immensely. I found some heated seat kits from ebay for extremely cheap and was wondering how hard it would be to install them in my cruze. It looks like its just a matter of splicing some wires and removing the seat covers. How hard is it to remove the seat covers? And is there any worry about the airbag sensor in the passenger seat?

Thanks


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

On a car I had that had no heated seats, I had only the drivers seat done by a local shop. Very nice


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Chevrolet offers to install heaters in the seats at $349 each, as I recall. I'm glad that they were part of the package when I bought my Cruze. One advantage is that seat heaters can turn on during a remote when the temp is below freezing.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

I too would like to add the heated seat option to my LT.

I have found a number of options as follows.

heated seat kit
Heated seat kit 2
ebay kits

Anyone used one of these?
Thanks!


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> Very Nice Pictures of your car., Thanks for the pictures of the tire rotations. This provides confidence to attempt tire rotations given your pictures of jack point locations. It may be easier on the cruze with the fuel lines down the middle of the car, vs. Other GM products with fuel/brake lines along the rocker panel!


Where did you find the pictures of the jack points?
Thanks!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry- I got GoldenCruze confused with GoldenRS. It's GoldenRS that has the LTZ which I would assume has heated seats standard. If you look at some pictures in GoldenRS's profile you'll see some posts on winter tires. He shows the jack under the car. After looking under my Cruze it looks like that area will work. I'm removing the other post. 

Thanks


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

So after reading some online reviews, heatedseats.com aka heatedseatkits.com didn't have good reviews from a customer service perspective. Then I found checkcorp.com, they have a great reputation, online video and instructions and you can talk to them. However they only make a drivers side heated seat, when I ask why this was there response.

"There is an occupant detection sensor on the passenger seat cushion that doesn't work properly if you install a seat heater anywhere in that passenger seat. This is why we do not offer a seat heater for that vehicle. It is a safety issue. Only factory installed GM seat heaters are compatible with the safety systems in that seat."

I would be happy with just the drivers side being done, not sure if my wife would be though. I'm going to ask GMpartsman from Tonkin Cheverolet to quote on what it would cost to add the factory stuff.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

You could try Car Seat Covers | Seat Covers | Custom Seat Covers | Truck Seat Covers | Automotive Seat Covers you can add heated seats and lumbar to their custom seat covers.


----------



## Solo (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought a 2011 Cruz with leather heated seats. After 10 months the driver side seat started to show creasing and really bad wrinkling I had never experienced with other leather seats in cars I have owned before. The dealership replaced the leather seat cover, but lacked the expertise to install the cover, so that it looked like it did originally from the factory. I met with the GM rep about this, and he agreed to replace the seats, because now the passenger seat was starting to show the same problem. While I was waiting for the seats to be delivered, the rep called me two weeks later and stated he could not get the seats. This Mr. Brady, was very rude, and refused to do anything about the defect. So it boils down to, I paid for having the option of heated leather seats, but I can't use the heat like I want to, because it causes a problem with the leather. I think the grade of leather is so cheap, that it can't stand up to the heat. Is anyone else experiencing a problem with their leather seats in the 2011 Cruz?


----------

